# Real jack o lantern on your head??



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

ive seen a pumpkin carved into a helet and worn. i was tod two things.#1 heavier than youd think. #2 wet and cold.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

I have heard word of "fake pumpikins" that you can carve, perhaps one of those would work. Either way go with a mask.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had great luck using foam faux pumpkins this way...it's my annual scarecrow costume, as a matter of fact.

Something I'm able to do with the fake is cut an access panel in the back, which I can open to allow my head in, and fasten closed to keep the pumpkin on my neck (I only need to cut a hole in the bottom that's large enough to fit my neck in this case, instead of a huge hole for my thick skull, which would allow the pumpkin to rattle around and eventually fall off).

I wear a skrim mask inside the pumpkin, and actually use the mouth opening for vision - with the black fabric inside, most people do not think of it as a mask, but simply as a prop on a stuffed scarecrow.

I'm considering placing LED's in the upper portion for light emenating from within, to give more impression of being a stuffed dummy while I'm actually in the costume.

I have had people, who knew I was doing this, actually have to come up to my face to determine if it's still me in the costume, or if I've put a stuffed dummy back in place. This puts them nicely within scaring range - all I have to do is twitch and shout.
(I put a stuffed scarecrow in my yard for a week or so before halloween, moving it from place to place every day, so everyone becomes used to the dummy, and is never certain when it comes to halloween)


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

OH MAN!!!! That was one of my favorite costumes ever!!!! 

I found the "perfect" pumpkin and carved it to work for my head...it needs a little bubble wrap or something underneath, as it is pretty heavy over time...but people REALLY go for the real pumpkin thing...I didn't pay for a thing all day in that thing!!! I showed up at the local stores for my take out meals or beverages for our pumpkin carving celecration...and people just got up and had to get a closer look...

You can see an example here...
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=99&pos=1

Use a real pumpkin if you can. Take out as MUCH of the flesh as you can to try and lighten it...and definitely use bubble wrap or styrofoam to help keep the weight distributed....It is VERY worth it [8D]


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

wow that looks AMAZING! and it would be very unisex.... hhmmmm... thanks for the picture inspiration!-amy

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

One of the most effective disguises we've EVER used in our Haunts. Amazing under a Strobe Light. Go for it, and watch how EVERYBODY, even the others in the show, avoids "eye contact" with the scare-actor. A can't-miss fright, I don't know why more people don't go this route.

We used this on two 10-year-old boys one year, Punkin' Heads over White Robes, disembowelling a chained-up adult victim under a strobe light, with lots of screaming. Only time I ever got complaints from parents that the scene was "too disturbing".

Wolfman


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the information and replies.

Great Ghoul that pic is awesome. 
And Wolfman that scene sounds really great![}]


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey great ghoul the picture is cool. I might try that one of these years and it must be a hit at partys.

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

How long can you keep that thing on your head? Does it start to smell?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

That's actually pretty disturbing...I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want a hearse.


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

I tried this years ago, ended up with two conclusions.
1) use foam, if you'll be wearing it all night, it'll save your shoulders
2) If you use a real one, evacuate the insides as much as possible, as was suggsted, and then line the inside with a layer of laquer, to keep it from rotting, smelling or attracting flies. MAKE SURE YOU DRY IT OUT COMPLETELY, OR THE FUMES WILL KILL YOU!

Never criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. That way, when you DO criticize them, you are a mile away, and you have their shoes...


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I think the reason this works so well is that it is suggestive of some strange, ritualistic "Hallowe'en Cult" thing. We did it that one year, and it was so freaky, that I don't ever want to do it again for fear of offending someone.

Really, you have to see it under a Strobe Light, with a lot of screaming, to do it justice. We had blood flying everywhere, that was the year one irate parent left us a Dry-Cleaning Bill in our mailbox the next morning. We tracked them down and paid it.

I'll never forget the looks of horror on the kids' faces. We didn't mean to scare them THAT badly.

Wolfman


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Hmmmm, ritualistic halloween cult?? *adds that to my To-Do list*

Looks like I've gotta pick up a couple of the fake pumpkins now.

I want a hearse.


----------



## FrogStar (Oct 20, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by johnnythunder_
> 
> Ok I have a friend who wants to do a Headless Horseman thing (no it's not me, I'm doing Invisible Man this year) but with a real pumpkin on his head. Anyone ever done this? Any tips?? [}]


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Uhm, yes Frogstar???


----------

